# Wade fishing rig I just stumbled across...



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

It might be old news to some of you, but I found this to be an interesting product.

http://www.tals-fishing.com/index.cfm

I use a chest rig for tackle storage and have often wished it was bigger in its storage capabilities. I'm a small framed guy so I had to go with what fits and right now im running out of room for stuff. Anyone used the system(500 series) I linked? Just thoughts in general on it? Other options?

Curious to see what you guys use too while wading. I often wade up to my chest so it being mounted high is paramount.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Water proof tackle cases. I wear a belt and my lures, hooks, line exc. exc are under water 50% of the time but its stays dry


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude I smashed the reds on a gold spoon today lol 7 in 30min all mid to lower slots.

I figured Id add it to the aresonal again after your reports, for that I thank you. It definitely came in handy. I dont know why I stopped throwing them

Although my first red was caught on a Matrix shad, just so happened to be the biggest ... 8 reds in total. Fun stuff, I need to get up there with yah, Sean said yall could show me a thing or 2.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

I use this. 

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/stormfront-waterproof-sling-20-liter?p=49240-0

It fits my needs perfectly and I use it every chance I get!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Ive been using a small waterproof case, but with multiple hard baits with trebles its a matter of time before I loose a $10 lure to it falling out of the box while I'm changing lures. One thing about the rig I linked is the lures can drip dry in the tubes. My waterproof just holds the moisture in. I could also rock the kit without the tubes and buy a bigger waterproof storage with dividers in it too.

Gold spoons never go out of style. One thing I noticed about the Johnson brand compared to others is that the eye of the hook is twisted. Wonder if that affects the action. I would imagine so. Also curious if the cheaper spoons can be modified to replicate the "eye twist" of the Johnson spoon and save a dollar. I'm definitely down to fish with you. Always like fishing with others picking up little tricks and tips. Maybe see soft plastics actually work for once!(For me at least)

That Patagonia pack is nice, but for 200 bones I cant justify it. More than most peoples rod and reel combos! I'm sure it serve you well though.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's my rig. Small tackle box is attached to top of cooler via velcro. I can cover miles and bring beer, water, and lunch with me. Bait net can come along too, and an extra rod...and bait bucket. It's the way to go, when I can't bring the kayak for whatever reason.

Edit: well shit. Having trouble posting pic. It's an inflatable tube with a cooler in it and a rodholder attached to cooler. I use a stick anchor so it doesn't have to always be attached to me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

There we go...that's 2 reds on the stringer btw


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

I have thought about having an inflatable or other type of tow behind "cart" but most of my wading spots require a bit of a walk off the beaten path, and we all know ounces = pounds; pounds = pain. That and being able to just pick up two rods from my apartment, throw on my chest rig, grab my wading boots and be out of my apartment in 2 min is too convenient. If I were to have an all day on the water excursion though it would be another story wishing i had the waters and snacks to get me trough the day.

Im going to go ahead and try out the rig i linked. If all else fails its only $30 out of my pocket and im sure i would be able to find something else to do with it. Ill give a review on it when I get it and try it out.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

I received the chest rig today and set it up while at work. Overall I'm impressed so far. Interested to see how it fares in a saltwater environment. It is bigger than my previous pack which is good since I was wishing I had more space on my old setup(which was great and served its purpose well). A lot of adjustability on this bag. I might have to trim some of it down as there are some straps that are left dangling about a foot in length. This pack has some space! Even if the supplied tubes don't work out, I'm sure I could fit a decent sized flat tackle box would fit with no problems.
The Tubes:
Neat little design. To open and close them you just twist the top and bottom until the window opens. They are also ventilated to let lures dry. Good thing for bucktails. Gonna try them out more tomorrow to get a more formed opinion on them.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice looking chest pack. I tried them out but I wade through areas that are to deep to wear my tackle on me. I also bring my phone and other things out there that have to stay dry. One stumble with a chest or backpack and your stuff is soaked. Learned that the hard way. Now I use my floating fish basket with top and it carries everything I need, including drinks and tackle. Everything stays dry and never lose anything. Not heavy at all, unless you have a limit of reds or specks in there and totally hands free. Also nice to not have fish splashing around on a stringer. 
Let us know how this works out for you, looks very interesting.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Yeah most of my trips wading are short and catch and release. I saw your outfit and want to do something similar in the future. this one will do for now. If I really need to i can pull the tubes and use a waterproof tackle container. I too end up to my armpits sometimes with my rod and reel jigging above my head. I imagine it would be quite awkward to land a fish like that lol.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

1 lure
1 rodnreel
And a redbull

Is all you need hahaha

In all seriousness Jeffbro999's float contraption is best thing Ive seen yet.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 1 lure
> 1 rodnreel
> And a redbull
> 
> ...


With my luck a spanish or a bluefish would cut me off in the first cast. But fortunately my redbull would help speed up the wade and run back to the truck.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

ranger250x said:


> Yeah most of my trips wading are short and catch and release. I saw your outfit and want to do something similar in the future. this one will do for now. If I really need to i can pull the tubes and use a waterproof tackle container. I too end up to my armpits sometimes with my rod and reel jigging above my head. I imagine it would be quite awkward to land a fish like that lol.


Man, you guys are going for it getting out that deep. Definitely gonna be tough landing a fish and keeping the reel out of the water. Make sure you test out your waterproof container before loading it up. Have seen a few that claimed to be waterproof, but once submerged for a period of time, started to leak. 
I like total freedom when I am out there and the float helps a lot. Let me know if you want some help getting set up when the time comes. Gonna help Josh this weekend. :whistling:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 1 lure
> 1 rodnreel
> And a redbull
> 
> ...


Hahaha so true. Gotta have at least 1 backup of that 1 lure though. That redbull really helps once you get to your spot. Definitely a must have haha:thumbsup:


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the container. My girlfriend's gonna look at me weird when I bring that to the tub. Haha.


----------

